# (SD) HRCH UH FR's Slick Willy Wally, Black lab carries yellow



## Casey D (Aug 19, 2013)

_*HRCH UH FR's Slick Willy Wally*_

Wally is available for stud to approved females. Wally comes from one of the top hunt test bloodlines in the country including his sire GRHRCH UH Boomer's Jager Meister, his grandsire SRSC 9xGRHRCH Barkley's Yankee Thunder, his grand dam GRHRCH Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds, and his other grandsire GRHRCH UH Run-N-Gun's Samson MH.

Wally has the looks, the drive and the desire to please...he is the complete package! Wally achieved his HRCH at just 15 months old and his UH at 22 months. His full-brother achieved his HRCH at 14 months and his UH at 22 months proving these are incredibly smart and highly trainable dogs. Wally achieved 500 HRC points shortly after his 4th birthday, he didn't fail a finished or upland test for over a year on the way to this accomplishment. Wally currently has 625 pts. He also has 2 senior passes. Not only has Wally been successful in hunt tests but his offspring have been too. From his first litter, he has one puppy that achieved his HR at 12 months and had 3 finished passes by the time he was 13 months. This male just earned his HRCH one week after his 2nd birthday. Another puppy from that litter has achieved his SHR and has one seasoned pass by 13 months of age and his HR a week after his 2nd birthday. This male earned his HRCH just before his 3rd birthday. A puppy from his most current litter earned 2 started passes at 5 months old. Wally wants to please and picks up on new skills quickly, a trait he passes onto his offspring. Many of his puppies from this litter as well as his second litter are turning out to be amazing waterfowl and upland hunters. A few are guide dogs at SD pheasant lodges.

Wally will continue running HRC events and may run in some Grands depending on our schedule. He will also run in Master tests and Quals.

Wally is completely health tested:
OFA Hips - Good
OFA Elbows - normal
CAER eyes - normal (7/19/19)
PRA-prcd - clear
PRA-GRT2 - clear
RD/OSD - clear
SD2 - clear
EIC - clear
CNM - clear
Degenerative myelopathy - clear
Hyperuricosuria - clear
Cystinuria - clear
Dilute gene - DD (clear)
Carries yellow, do not carry chocolate

To learn more about Wally or to contact us, please go to Stud Services

You can view Wally's pedigree at HuntingLabPedigree


----------

